# No Cam HTR Tuning



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Curious as well.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Every bow can be tweaked and tuned. Seems weird that a shop that was willing to take a grand for a bow isn't willing to spend an hour or two making the necessary fine tuning adjustments, and might I add, MAKING THEIR CUSTOMER HAPPY!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

A friend of mine bought an HTR, the dealer set it up knock level and told my friend that is what Mathews recommends. It shoots bullet holes in paper tuning. He then bought a No Cam TRG and uses a fat target arrow. He set the TRG up with a drop away rest knock level and it shot bullet holes in paper tuning. Then he went to a spring steel rest and needed to tune the bow knock high to get a bullet hole thru paper tuning. FYI.


----------



## slh1229 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I will do the quick tune method and see if it needs any adjustment, I am shooting pretty good with it now, but with my eyesight, I am thinking about a lens for my sight - any ideas on that?


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

slh1229 said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will do the quick tune method and see if it needs any adjustment, I am shooting pretty good with it now, but with my eyesight, I am thinking about a lens for my sight - any ideas on that?


I had a lens, worked ok, now with new glasses, new prescription, the lens does not work as well. Thinking I need to try an archery specialties peep with verifier and or clarifier inserts.


----------



## slh1229 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info - what is a verifier or clarifier insert?


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

slh1229 said:


> Thanks for the info - what is a verifier or clarifier insert?


They sell a peep that is threaded and you can install either a smaller aperture with no lens or a verifier to bring your pins into focus or a clarifier to bring your distant target into better focus. Their web site has videos: http://www.specialtyarch.com/


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Nock level, arrow running through the center of the Berger hole, stops hitting at the same centershot around 3/4 to 13/16. Very simple to tune these bows


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Nock level, arrow running through the center of the Berger hole,
> 
> 
> > stops hitting at the same centershot
> ...


Perhaps I am just misinterpreting, but What do you mean by this statement?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Forgot the period. Lol stops hitting at the same time. Centershot around 3/4 to 13/16


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Forgot the period. Lol stops hitting at the same time. Centershot around 3/4 to 13/16


I assume you are talking about the draw stops? Those are not adjustable far as I can see.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

stanlh said:


> I assume you are talking about the draw stops? Those are not adjustable far as I can see.


Yes, and yes they are through the cables each one has an end loop. Make sure stops are hitting the same at full draw.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Etheis said:


> Yes, and yes they are through the cables each one has an end loop. Make sure stops are hitting the same at full draw.


I see what you mean. I wonder if any shops are doing that degree of tune on this bow, adjusting cables.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

stanlh said:


> I see what you mean. I wonder if any shops are doing that degree of tune on this bow, adjusting cables.


IMO they should be, I work at a shop and I will not let one leave without being properly tuned, that includes cam sync among many other things. Try bareshaft tuning that will tell the real story. If the shop hands you a bow and says don't worry about about cam sync just throw a rest on there and shoot through paper, I would be finding a person willing to actually help you/others achieve a proper tune


----------



## slh1229 (Apr 17, 2014)

Can i feel if the stops are hitting at the same time?


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

slh1229 said:


> Can i feel if the stops are hitting at the same time?


Putting it on a draw board would be ideal and most shops have those. It pulls the bow to full draw and then a visual inspection can be made to see if both stops are hitting at the same time. If they are not, you would also need a bow press to adjust cable twists to have them hit at the same time. Any shop worth anything should be willing to do this since you purchased the bow from them. 
I do this regularly for friends and family, even people I have just met on Archery Talk and live around me, and I am not a shop! I also offer to do it for free as well because there is nothing like shooting a well tuned bow specifically set up for you.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

slh1229 said:


> Can i feel if the stops are hitting at the same time?


You can if you know what your "feeling" for. If they are way out sync. It might want to run on you and have a shallow valley with a somewhat mushy feeling wall, if they're close to being in sync you well get what I call a double wall symptom, where one stop hits first you'll feel kind of the first wall, then you keep pulling second stop hits and there is your double wall feeling


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Etheis said:


> You can if you know what your "feeling" for. If they are way out sync. It might want to run on you and have a shallow valley with a somewhat mushy feeling wall, if they're close to being in sync you well get what I call a double wall symptom, where one stop hits first you'll feel kind of the first wall, then you keep pulling second stop hits and there is your double wall feeling


Would it work to have a friend watch while you bring the bow to full draw and watch to see if both stops are hitting the limbs? Maybe slide a piece of paper under them to see if both are against the limb?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

stanlh said:


> Would it work to have a friend watch while you bring the bow to full draw and watch to see if both stops are hitting the limbs? Maybe slide a piece of paper under them to see if both are against the limb?


The stops on the HTR are hitting the cables not the limb, a friend watching may be able to tell, but you have to draw the bow very slow and hold just off the wall long enough to where your friend can tell


----------

